# Cow Killers.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We call them calf killers here....from Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2018/05/cow-killer


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

That article took an unexpected turn! ????❕


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

See 'em quite often here.....you ain't gonna stomp one to death in a field, gonna have to be on a hard surface.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yea we call them cow killers. They are one tuff bug to try and kill.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Interesting bug. That right there is another good reason I enjoy the frigid north. No poisonous snakes or insects here. Mosquitos and woodticks are the worst we have.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I swear I don't know how the skeeters survive in the North but Alaska has a huge problem with them.... Every year we have a colder winter folks will say, "maybe it'll drive down the skeeters and gnats this summer...." Good luck with that, it could freeze one day and get carried away the next....same for ticks.


----------

